# Not all wire is created equal



## Rob Fisher (9/2/17)

Over the 3 years and some change I have been vaping I have tried a few different coil wires... some I felt were better than others and I thought it was all in my head... but there is absolutely no question that there is a significant difference in wire depending on where it's made in the world. 

Chatting to a few people who really know what they are talking about when it comes to coils and coiling wire I have discovered that Swiss Made Ni80 is the one to have. There are a couple of brands that use genuine Swiss made Ni80 and one of them is from Kidney Puncher in the USA. If you want the best of the best (and it certainly makes a difference for me) from your coils make sure your brand of Ni80 is actually manufactured in Switzerland!

I always wondered why the premade exotic coils (mainly from China) never worked for me and I far preferred normal Ni80 coils I made myself.... I thought the whole exotic coil fad was a load of crap... that was until I tried a couple of locally made exotic coils... I couldn't believe the difference and the flavour from them was really a step up from my normal coils? WTF?

Well it turns out the reason is twofold... firstly the wrapping and making of the coils was more consistent but the biggest reason was the quality of the wire they used!

Boom! I'm a convert and do try use exotic coils in my tanks and devices where I have suitable ones for the device and application.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Silver (9/2/17)

Great one @Rob Fisher !!

I can certainly vouch for the idea that not all wire is equal.
I had a similar experience with Kanthal - tried various types, no name, UD, Geekvape and finally when I found Vapowire, it just worked better for me. Feels more consistent and ages better while the coil is in use.

Now am on the hunt for a good NI80 wire - so will definitely try find some Swiss made metal  
Wondering how the kidney puncher version will compare to the Vapowire NI80

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (9/2/17)

Kidney puncher wire is just a step above the rest, so damn smooth and clean. You can literally feel the difference between other wires

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff (9/2/17)

This is interesting, thanks @Rob Fisher for sharing. Now the question is - who sells kidney puncher Ni80 in SA?


----------



## boxerulez (9/2/17)

Huffapuff said:


> This is interesting, thanks @Rob Fisher for sharing. Now the question is - who sells kidney puncher Ni80 in SA?


VapeAway

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/17)

Huffapuff said:


> This is interesting, thanks @Rob Fisher for sharing. Now the question is - who sells kidney puncher Ni80 in SA?



I ordered mine direct and only afterwards realised we have a supporting vendor who stock it! @Kurt Yeo 

https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collections/wick-and-wires/products/kidney-puncher-nichrome80-vape-wire

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I ordered mine direct and only afterwards realised we have a supporting vendor who stock it! @Kurt Yeo
> 
> https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collections/wick-and-wires/products/kidney-puncher-nichrome80-vape-wire



Uncle @Rob Fisher i think you bought all the 26G wire already

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (10/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher i think you bought all the 26G wire already



Boo! Only 28 gauge left 
*Hint, hint @Kurt Yeo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (10/2/17)

I am not surprised at this at all.
Thanks for Sharing, I too thought it was in my head where the same wire should be the same ? But it is not
the case, same goes for pre-made coils as well. They work, but I feel that there is just that something missing.

And also on the topic of wire, why the hell is it hard to find a good variety of wire out there.
I like building exotic coils or even something completely new.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (10/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Over the 3 years and some change I have been vaping I have tried a few different coil wires... some I felt were better than others and I thought it was all in my head... but there is absolutely no question that there is a significant difference in wire depending on where it's made in the world.
> 
> Chatting to a few people who really know what they are talking about when it comes to coils and coiling wire I have discovered that Swiss Made Ni80 is the one to have. There are a couple of brands that use genuine Swiss made Ni80 and one of them is from Kidney Puncher in the USA. If you want the best of the best (and it certainly makes a difference for me) from your coils make sure your brand of Ni80 is actually manufactured in Switzerland!
> 
> ...



Hmmm... did you mean Swedish wire instead of Swiss? KP's Nichrome80 is Sandvik wire from Sweden.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/17)

Spydro said:


> Hmmm... did you mean Swedish wire instead of Swiss? KP's Nichrome80 is Sandvik wire from Sweden.



Yes indeed I did mean Swedish... I like Swiss and Swedish girls... actually I think I like Swedish girls more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes indeed I did mean Swedish... I like Swiss and Swedish girls... actually I think I like Swedish girls more!
> View attachment 84637


Ooh nice...temp control not working now...overheating

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (2/4/17)

Uncle @Rob Fisher, you were right as usual. Did a 26g KP fused clapton wrapped in 36g Kidney Puncher Ni80. Came out at .19 ohms for a dual coil (7 wraps each round a 3mm id) and that always lingering metalic taste in the background is gone. Good clean taste now. I will stay with this wire. This was a good buy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scoob (2/4/17)

Something as simple as 24g Kanthal can really be an amazing vape, the sad part is that the market is flooded with average resistance wire, I too am guilty of buying and going through tons of the stuff because it simply doesn't last. I'm definitely gonna start shopping around for the good wire, it's the most important component in the entire device, good wire should be a standard. How is the gas phase stuff in comparison? I haven't tried kidney puncher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Puffs (2/4/17)

Scoob said:


> Something as simple as 24g Kanthal can really be an amazing vape, the sad part is that the market is flooded with average resistance wire, I too am guilty of buying and going through tons of the stuff because it simply doesn't last. I'm definitely gonna start shopping around for the good wire, it's the most important component in the entire device, good wire should be a standard. How is the gas phase stuff in comparison? I haven't tried kidney puncher.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GasPhase uses the same wire as Kidney Puncher. Here are some examples of the builds I make with those.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Scoob (2/4/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> GasPhase uses the same wire as Kidney Puncher. Here are some examples of the builds I make with those.
> View attachment 90293
> View attachment 90294
> View attachment 90295
> View attachment 90296



What a neat alien you got there, what RDA is that? 3rd pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (2/4/17)

Scoob said:


> What a neat alien you got there, what RDA is that? 3rd pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi bud, thats a CSMNT. One of the better RDAs out there


----------



## Mr_Puffs (2/4/17)

Scoob said:


> What a neat alien you got there, what RDA is that? 3rd pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy  And yep like the other Oak said its a csmnt. Very neat build deck. So far the only rda I haven't wanted to sell. Sold my old Brass Goon but missed that aswell and got a new one.. Possibly the 2 best rda's so far that I have used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neval630 (2/4/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Thanks Buddy  And yep like the other Oak said its a csmnt. Very neat build deck. So far the only rda I haven't wanted to sell. Sold my old Brass Goon but missed that aswell and got a new one.. Possibly the 2 best rda's so far that I have used.



Do you prefer the csmnt with single coil or double . I don't seem to get good flavor on the single coil build . This is how I wick it







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Puffs (2/4/17)

Neval630 said:


> Do you prefer the csmnt with single coil or double . I don't seem to get good flavor on the single coil build . This is how I wick it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer it with a double coil but with a beefy single coil you can also get very good flavour to be honest and awesome ramp up time, great for mechs aswell. Not the same flavour as the Hadaly obviously but decent nonetheless. But yeah you would want a single coil that is a little fatty. Even those aliens I made actually would have been better with another wrap or 2. 

As for the way you are wicking I would say that I prefer to rather tuck the wicks in on the sides of the airflow slots as I get to hold more juice. And by just positioning your wicks nicely they won't disrupt airflow at all. Don't have an example of a double coil now on the csmnt but the same as where the wicks are on this pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (2/4/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> GasPhase uses the same wire as Kidney Puncher. Here are some examples of the builds I make with those.
> View attachment 90293
> View attachment 90294
> View attachment 90295
> View attachment 90296


You have skills my man.


----------



## Mr_Puffs (2/4/17)

kev mac said:


> You have skills my man.


Much appreciated brother!


----------



## ReaperRXi (8/8/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> GasPhase uses the same wire as Kidney Puncher. Here are some examples of the builds I make with those.
> View attachment 90293
> View attachment 90294
> View attachment 90295
> View attachment 90296


@Mr_Puffs , did you get the fused clapton/alien wire from GasPhase?
I checked their site now and all I see is normal wire and ribbon wire.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

